# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  वरिष्ठ सदस्यों की मदद चाहिए .......कृपया मेरी मदद करे

## sexydevil

*सभी सदस्यों को मेरा नमस्कार ................दोस्तों आप सब से गुजारिश है की क्या मुझे कोई आशा भोसले जी एल्बम जानम समझा करो का फूल एल्बम हाई क्वालिटी मै दे तो आप सब का बहुत आभारी रहूँगा ......................धनवाद 
*

----------


## sexydevil

*क्या हुआ सदस्यों क्या मेरी मदद कोई नहीं कर पायेगा ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## Rated R

http://ww.smashits.com/jaanam-samjha...songs-800.html

इस लिंक से आप गानों को डाउनलोड कर लीजिये !

----------


## sexydevil

> http://ww.smashits.com/jaanam-samjha...songs-800.html
> 
> इस लिंक से आप गानों को डाउनलोड कर लीजिये !


*सर आप ने मुझे जो लिंक दिया है उसमे सिर्फ ओनलाईन सुनाने का लिंक है डाउनलोड का लिंक नाकि ....प्लीज़ अगर हो सके तो मुझे डाउनलोड का लिंक दीजिए...........प्लीज़ प्लीज़ प्लीज़ .... आप का सुक्रिया*

----------


## justsachin4u

thanx dost i got it. thanx a lot

----------


## justsachin4u

गाना ये है -

मेरा दिल नियो लगदा वे तू आ परदेसिया वे

पहले सिंगर शेयर पड़ता है -

जे मै गम करा ते मै मर जामा मेरी यार दी यारी कुज होर हो गयी
जीना सोहेने नैना दे नाल तकदा सी ओई अख ते नजर कुज होर हो गयी

----------

